# 2002 Nissan Altima 2.5 SL Problems



## MikeB93 (Aug 23, 2015)

I own a 2002 Nissan Altima. I've been having issues but trouble diagnosing. One mechanic couldn't find anything wrong with it, but I'm getting a second opinion.

Basically, two things are happening. I've gotten 3 check engine lights. One for a cylinder four misfire (corrected it), one for the engine overheating, and now I have a random cylinder misfire. The random cylinder misfire and the overheating come and go and it's been troubling trying to keep the code on to get checked at auto zone or something, but it keeps coming back. 

Here's the real problem; my engine coolant is going somewhere. I park on a driveway everyday, and have thoroughly looked for signs of leakage, but found nothing, and neither did the first mechanic I took it to. This coolant is going way to fast. I have to fill it up once a week more or less, but no signs of leaking. I sometimes hear a weird noise, like rushing water, coming from under the hood when I turn or drive. 

What I'm afraid of is a head gasket problem. The mixture of coolant and gas is fouling out my spark plugs since I've had 2 cylinder misfires in 2 months, but I'm no mechanic.

I just don't understand what's going on here, and I don't want to get charged for basically looking at my car and finding nothing like the first mechanic.

Also, sometimes when I start the engine, there's a small sputter for about 5 to 10 seconds, then the RPMs go back to normal. Almost like I need a tune up?

If this is in fact a head gasket problem, I have no other signs. The oil looks good, no white smoke. If it is, what are the chances of a stop leak stuff working?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Several things you can do to diagnose a coolant loss through a blown head gasket:

- Perform a compression test on all cylinders; standard - 181 psi, minimum - 153 psi. Upon finding a bad cylinder, perform a cylinder leak-down test on it; while running the test, look for bubbles at the radiator fill neck.
- You can buy a combustion leak test kit. Basically this is a device that detects exhaust gases in the coolant. It consists of a piece that fits into the neck of your radiator (with the radiator cap off) and is filled with a blue fluid. You then start the car and let it run for a few minutes. If the fluid turns to yellow, then you have exhaust gases in your coolant indicating a cracked head gasket.

Look carefully around the water pump for any leaks coming out of it. Also check all the hoses and radiator for any wetness.


----------

